# Who Else is working/tinkerin' with their gear



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

- My ice rods have been re-spun
- The old shanty has been setup in the basement; added a pair of ski's over 
the 2x4 runners for easier pulling. They look nice! (Got the pair at 
Goodwill for a song).
- Going over my tackle... pin-mins, Tip-Ups, Clothing, Boots, Lantern, etc.

*JUST ANTSY, I GUESS!*

*WHO ELSE IS TINKERIN/?*


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

just finished up a plastic tote with a seat attached to the top this morning, which will hold my Vexilar, and what ever else i can think of. Have also added some skis to the bottom of my Fish Trap 1 man. Now trying to think of a way to add some rod storage to the Trap, that wont take up a lot of room.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my rods and tip ups have been relined for a month !!! lol ... and i have sold my shanty and picking my new(used) one this weekend.. and when not using my shanty i have a nice homemade sled ready to go also...!! the only thing left to do is replace my auger blades and i might wait to see how they work before i replace.. they are about 6-7 years old and never had a problem with them.... 

i also plan to maybe install some snow ski's to my new shanty when i get it! and i will get them from a goodwill type store. i installed some to my sled already but i have had my sled for a few years and never used it yet .. i plan to use it this year!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my new shanty in the basement. Looking at putting a couple rod holders in it. All my reels have been spooled for a month now, Vex charged, everyting is out of storage and I got a fresh shipment of Microspoons on the way!! But in the meantime my daughter loves playing in "daddy's new tent"!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I put rod holders on my trap last year. Cut sections of pvc and made notches where the reels would sit in and zip tied em' in. Put 3 on a milk crate to store them when moving spot to spot. Saves floor room too. I wish I had a bigger trap, but the scout I own is heavy enough with all the gear that I carry around. If I would leave half the stuff on shore it still wouldn't be enough! One day I learn. All I have to do is spool up a few days before, and I'm ready to fish. Springfield looked to have some ice on it this morning before the rain and on the way home all the ponds and swamps still had it. I still think its a tad early. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Right now anybody with ice in there blood is tinkering with something that has ice fishing attached to it....Just waiting for safe ice and away we go...
BE CAREFUL OUT THERE


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive been at it for about a week now. mostly Just realizing ive tinkered so much in the past that theres not much to do! 
I do need some fresh 2lb test. 

I cut some more plastic strips (noodle or wedgee stlye) like ive talked about before in past posts on here. They worked real good last year and now im making more colors and tinkering with different sizes and scents. OH, ive also made a few new tungsten jigs. Trying some vertical style jigs this year.

heres the ones I made before


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Peon, can you tell me about this hommade sled. I just bought a new camera and other gear that is getting to be to much for a couple of buckets. The wife will kill me if I spend more money on ice fishing.... Little does she know!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I started these a couple years ago this is as far as I got


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

1. The rods are ready
2. vexliar battery is on charge.
3 the Clam is set up in the basment all cleaned out & ready 
4. need to mix some gas for the auger ! Fire it up and check it out.
5. need to add new jigs I bought to my stuff.

So I suppose I'm about ready !! Come on Ice !!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i will take some pics in a few days of my sled and let you see it.. alot of the locals use sleds like i have and they have windblocks set up on them...


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I went out to Mogadore yesterday afternoon to run the dogs around and saw some nice ice. One to two inches of the beautiful stuff. That means the next cold snap will lock things up in a hurry. We just have to avoid the 40 and 50 degree weather. I also stopped by the bait shop and expanded the pin-min and ice fly choices....almost satisfied my ice fishing hunger!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Me too, basic prep.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Make sure all your jig eyes are free of paint.Sometimes they look paint free, but will have a coat of laquer covering the eye.I'm going to give the "No Knot Eyelets" a try this winter instead of retying jigs...........Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> Make sure all your jig eyes are free of paint.Sometimes they look paint free, but will have a coat of laquer covering the eye.I'm going to give the "No Knot Eyelets" a try this winter instead of retying jigs...........Mark


not sure what those are Mark...care to share??? also what is everyones fav 2# test??? stuff i had last year was impossible to tie and broke VERY easy! just got a new ul berkley lightning rod that will be GREAT for gills and need a good 2# to spool it with...getting all dressed up with nowhere to go!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> not sure what those are Mark...care to share??? also what is everyones fav 2# test??? stuff i had last year was impossible to tie and broke VERY easy! just got a new ul berkley lightning rod that will be GREAT for gills and need a good 2# to spool it with...getting all dressed up with nowhere to go!!


Jeff,
Here is what Mark is talking about with the no knot. I have used these last couple years, they can be a pain in the arse getting the jig off / on but it is better than retying especially if you are not in a shanty. Make sure you have a pair of hemostats (spelling?) because these are strong and don't bend very easily.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20293&hasJS=true

As for line I used the Fireline Crystal Micro Ice in 2 lb. and loved it. It does not freeze up and become stiff. I caught some very finicky perch last ice season with the crystal attached directly to the jig so the line can't be too visible. It is strong too, I pulled a couple cats through the ice that were over 5 lbs. without breaking off. Make sure you tie up with the polamar knot.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_102682____SearchResults


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

The rods and reels are spooled with fresh line and the shanties are ready as well. I've gone through my tackle replacing hooks and pitching some of the more worn out pin mins (gotta make room for new tackle). I do have a new toy this year. Some friends made me a sled using 3/4" conduit for runners and made it so that the top of the sled is 12" off the ground. My fish trap voyager fits perfectly with enough room for the gas auger. The voyager is nice and roomy but it's like pulling giant rock when there's snow, especially wet snow covering the ice. This sled may just solve that problem. Now all we need is for Big Daddy to crank up the dance. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks Matt!! call me a dumb#%@!!! got the no knot already!!! just forgot what they were!!! as for the 2# i'll be getting the fireline crystal for sure!!! think it was micro ice(not sure) i had that wasnt worth the box it came in!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Krusty......are you using Fireline Crystal or the Fireline Crystal "MICRO ICE" which is what I use.....4# is only the dia. of 1#.....and 3# is only the dia of 3/4# .......Thanks I just wondered........Jon Sr.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wavewarrior......was just checking some boxes of line and there are Berkley mono's that are also labeled "micro ice" ......but super lines {Fireline CRYSTAL) BEING ONE OF THE BETTER ONES..........jON sR.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

mrphish42 said:


> Krusty......are you using Fireline Crystal or the Fireline Crystal "MICRO ICE" which is what I use.....4# is only the dia. of 1#.....and 3# is only the dia of 3/4# .......Thanks I just wondered........Jon Sr.


Yes, sorry about the confusion (my previous post is updated), but I believe it is the Fireline Crystal "Micro Ice". I will make 100&#37; sure when I get home and let you know.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mrphish42 said:


> Wavewarrior......was just checking some boxes of line and there are Berkley mono's that are also labeled "micro ice" ......but super lines {Fireline CRYSTAL) BEING ONE OF THE BETTER ONES..........jON sR.


looked at my box...berkley MONO micro ice in blue box...not what krusty posted the link on!! i absolutly was not happy with that stuff!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wave......The mono wasn't one of my better choices in the past, either. Not even close to the performance of the Crystal Micro.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No Knot's are the only way to go! Just found those at Mogadore bait late last season and love them.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I tried them last season too, much better than retying all the time. Ordered the smallest size from cabelas. They work with even the smallest pinmin. In addition to using hemos, I've also used a larger lure hook to pull the noknot off a jig.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

,,,, Been using No-Knots for well over a dozen years now. _They're great_
I've been using the Stren Hi-Viz Yellow 4 Lb Line, tipped with a 2 lb leader. I like it b/c I can see it vs clear line.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hey mr. when you use the fire crystal ice line do you tie a leader of mono or floro on it or just use that line? ive been thinkin about goin to that this year.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

If4Life........Tie directly to your pin-min/jig/lure/or snap...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....If the fish get real finiky I'll tie a leader of mono or floro...on my fire line...
Rig most of them this way before I hit the Ice...
GOOD ICE FISHING GUYS....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

CL......what I'm curious about is..... when you say fireline is what you use leaders on......are you reflecting on the orig. black (smoke) only. Because the newer style of FIRELINE that we are dealing with is the [CRYSTAL MICRO ICE.} "IS THIS THE FIRELINE THAT YOU FISH WITH".....or are you mentioning other types......The reason I'm inclined to ask is; this Micro product is totally designed to be....micro diameter /extremely thin, jigs fall deeper/faster. Ultimate sensitivity/instant feel of strikes and structure. Smooth finish/no memory. Abrasion resistant/ tough against rough or sharp objects... AND TO TOP THAT OFF......IT'S CLASSIFIED AS A CLEAR SUPERLINE which is indicative of not requiring a leader ........relating to direct tie of jig/hook/lure or what ever. THATS WHAT I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO RELATE TO GUYS LIKE IF4LIFE.......Because they are looking for a line that can do almost anything they want .....You know how long I have fished firelines. You know how I feel about FIRELINE......And This FIRELINE MICRO ICE has all of the things going for it that ice fishermen want and need.........Thanks........Jon SR. PS....and hell, I don't even work for Berkley and as usual.....to each his own........


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i would have to argue with the "invisible" qualities of crystal fireline. in my opinion it just looks white in or out of the water. I tried it for bass fishing and I beleive the fish could see it easily. heck I could see it easily. 
at those tiny diamaters that your using it might be better but I know im not the only one who is not sold on its "invisibilty"


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

I tried that line last year and have mixed reviews. To me the line didn't glide off my spool like mono does, especially with real light jigs. I found that I liked it more for jigging for walleyes with a heavy presentation. My take, 4# mono for pan fish. For walleyes,bass,and a heavy presentation I'll use the micro ice braid.
my 2 cents. C'mon ice!!!! I don't want to drive 6 hours north to find you!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I was thinking of getting a new 2-3 lb leader. Fireline's Chrystal Micro-Ice price at $16.99 for a 125 yd spool is way beyond my budget. I'll stick to the less expensivie lines including other flourocarbons.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...mrphish42...Sometimes I think you say things just to have something to say...I feel the same as a few of the other posts ...and that is the fireline can still be seen in the water....All the long talks we have had ...Your remark that sticks best was you used to go as thin as sewing thread..So my belief is dont believe everything that is said or printed...This stuff we buy is made to catch more fishermen than fish...It all works at one special time and if you arn't there at that time nothing.....C.L......


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You guys are missing the point.The greatest part about fishing is everybody has their own idea or favorites that work for them.We fish with what we have the most confidence in when we're on the water or ice.If it wasn't this way there would only be 1 or 2 lures hanging, 1 kind of hooks or 1 kind of line for sale when you enter any baitshop or sporting goods store on this planet.There have been alot of responses from guys that want to get into ice fishing but never gave it a try that would like to this year.Anyone that gives advise on here is only making the learning curve that much shorter for someone starting out from scratch.Most of us learned from trial and error.When advise is given here, I don't agree 100&#37; of the time.I have my own way and techniques I use that I feel comfortable with, *but will always **listen*.I wasn't born with the knowledge I have of fishing, I learned it somewhere during my 48+ years of reading,watching videos,CD's or taking someone's advise.Keeping an open mind will only help anyone that wants to learn more of this sport.Remember, conditions are always changing, even under the ice.Sometimes what works for you one day will not work the next.This is where the versatility comes in.The more you know the better chance you have of catching fish....................Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Did I miss something? I reread mrphish42 responses in regard to the micro-ice and crystal-ice line. He never mentioned anything about the line being *invisible or could not be seen in the water*, just his input on what he likes and dislikes about the line.I personally have never used braided line ice fishing, but often thought about it under certain water conditions.Reason being, if I can perch fish in clear open water with braided line, why not try it during the ice season?The only change I would make would be to go to a smaller diameter line .................Mark


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

he said it was a clear superline which i was just saying in my opinion wasnt true


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

bassmastermjb....It is not what he posted in his post ...Don't forget he and I used to be good friends...and we have had many and many talks face to face about this subject...This was one of the many topics we discused...C.L....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

CL,I don't use any type of Fireline, but I'm sure there will be a time down the road when I'll try it.But until then,I'll rely on the information given by the guys that use or have used it to determine if it's a product I might use in the future.By reading what was said, he was just typing the description and information given by Berkley that's written on the outside of the box of line.I have a couple boxes in the shop and Berkley uses the word "clear" in their description.Looking at it,it's no where near see through, I agree with you 100%.Seems like everybody's chomping at the bit waiting for good ice, myself included.Cabin fever has set in..............Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

bassmastermjb...You are one smart fellow I got my box out and he did post what the box had written on it...I feel the same way look at it and I can't see through it...so I don't believe it is invisable ...thats why I use a clear leader....GOOD ICE FISHING...c.l.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*HELP!!!!*

I can't stop tinkerin'.... I'm constantly down in the basement checking the gear, changing this, altering that, fiddlin with rods, reels, line, lures, shanty, pull box, etc.

If we don't get ice soon, sign me up for 'PROFESSIONAL HELP"


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...icebucketjohn..Slow down take a deep breath ...stop and think as to what you are doing to yourself...keep acting the way you are and your wife will have you put in a place where they have rubber walls..so people won't hurt themselves..try to relax and have a great day...HAA!!!HAA!!! C.L.
P.S. It will come...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

CL is right John, your probably driving your wife nuts! You need to get the hell out of your house for a few hours. I have an idea, come on over here. I have 8 rods the need fresh line (8 lb Power pro, 1 lb dia. you guys will probably beat the hell out of me for that choice), my pull box needs organized, my shanty lights should have the batteries replaced, new batteries in my minnow bucket areator, test run my buddy heater, $92 worth of brand new Jammin Jigs (two day delivery, awesome) need integrated into my jig box, etc. I can help you out, my friend, with something to keep you occupied.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i imagine that fish see colors and light the same way my eyes do. the only line that i have ever seen that appears to be truly invisible is 2lb. vanish. i have two UL rods strung up with the stuff with jigs tied on, ready to go, and when i look at the rod from 3-4' away i honestly can not see the line. but my eyes are starting to go a bit at the ripe old age of 37.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

OK...Icebucketjohn..PapawSmith has made you an offer you can't refuse be out of the house and still playing with fishing gear..Keep you out of that rubber room too ...Hell of an offer...As for Hardwaterfan..You poor thing the old age of 37...I find it hard to remember when I was 37...You guys behave yourselves...It's comming...C.L.....


----------

